# Victoria Miniatures APC conversion kit



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Now this is very cool from Victoria Miniatures, and is what the Taurox should have been from the get go. Not too sure about their use of the GW minis on their site though. 


























They have also released an upgrade for the knights kit. Not sure if it's actually a legal upgrade for any of them though. Could someone with the knight codex confirm either way?


----------



## LordMolnar (Mar 28, 2008)

Improves the look of the Terribleox 3000%.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Not a bad little kit :good:


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Makes it look buyable, however it does remind me of south african style police armoured vehicles from late 70s esrly 80s, not a bad thing, but for me it looks more like adeptus arbites kit than for storm troopers


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

those are two excellently executed conversion kits, its the first Taurox wheel conversion that looks like it was meant for the vehicle and isnt just a botch job, personally i like the tracks on the kit but this is a great looking alternative, love the attention to detail on the suspension.

plasma gun looks good two, very passable as a GW plasma gun.

I dont know if its a legal weapon for a knight either but i think FW really should jump on the idea and release a load of weapons to fit on to the knights range before the market gets flooded , that little slot is begging for an assault cannon or punisher?


----------



## Logaan (May 10, 2012)

Like that a lot and can see it definitely fitting in with my Guard.


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Not too sure about their use of the GW minis on their site though.


This is going to hit them in the ass if GW finds out. They have sued for less.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Logaan said:


> Like that a lot and can see it definitely fitting in with my Guard.


There you are. I thought you'd like this one :good:


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Nordicus said:


> This is going to hit them in the ass if GW finds out. They have sued for less.


It's curious however, they haven't done any of the things Chapterhouse did which landed them in hot water. They didn't use any GW army names, no GW icons on the replacement parts, and no GW model names. 

The only danger so far as I can tell is that they photographed the add-on kits on the GW model. I don't know if that's a tricky legal area or not.

Edit: I don't believe "plasma gun" is owned by GW because it shows up in lots of sci-fi, but they used that.


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

Kreuger said:


> The only danger so far as I can tell is that they photographed the add-on kits on the GW model. I don't know if that's a tricky legal area or not.


It's definately a dangerous legal area. They use the GW models to promote their own products, without consent from the company who produced it.

It's the same as me using a Coca Cola bottle to demonstrate my new high-tech super-straw. It wouldn't be on the net for 2 minutes, before an army of suits pushed so many legal documents under my door that Greenpeace would harass my ass for endangering the rain forest at the same time.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Nordicus said:


> This is going to hit them in the ass if GW finds out. They have sued for less.


"I'm sure GW is gonna be cool about it."- Lawyer A before he was fired by Victoria Miniatures.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

locustgate said:


> "I'm sure GW is gonna be cool about it."- Lawyer A before he was fired by Victoria Miniatures.


:laugh:

Preceded by, "Based on my research, Games Workshop does not appear to be a particularly litigious company."


----------

